# Good friends and fish



## kraus (Jun 8, 2009)

Last week I had the pleasure of fishing with some great friends while they vacationed on BHI. 
This is where we set up on a falling tide. It was 20 yards from the high water mark, basically right at our feet.

Another shot from the opposite direction.

Here's what we found using only sand fleas for bait.





The smallest pup was 25 1/2 inches.
We set up at the other end of this slough on another trip because some swimmers/sun bathers were camped out on the other end. I'm glad they were as we caught a mess of mullet and pomps, again on sand fleas.




Here we are throwing metal at sunrise. We caught a few spanish, several lizards, and most surprising, two flounder. 


Can't wait till Oct. when will do it again my friends.


----------



## Big Win (Nov 10, 2013)

Great post and pics thanks for sharing. A special place to be no doubt. Looking forward to October myself


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Looks like you found 'em. Nice job!


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

Great photos and some nice fish too.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Great post. Nothing like fishing with good freinds. Especially when you catching fish.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

How far are you casting when casting lures?


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice pups! Wish I could've gotten out to Fort Fisher this week, instead of Garden City. But no vacancy at my our favorite camp spot (AF Rec Area) means no Fort Fisher.


----------



## childress (Jul 1, 2013)

Great post. It is neat to see those big fish come from a slough so close to shore.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Great post!! Awesome pics!! I can tell in one of them that someone is going to have some burning feet for a few days though...


----------



## kraus (Jun 8, 2009)

Got Fish? said:


> How far are you casting when casting lures?


We were throwing to fish when they would chase bait to the top. I was throwing in the 40 to 70 yard range using 12lb mono and 1 to 2 oz shorties and silvers. We had a little tail wind. Thinking the shorties took the most and know they took the flounder.


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

*nice*



kraus said:


> We were throwing to fish when they would chase bait to the top. I was throwing in the 40 to 70 yard range using 12lb mono and 1 to 2 oz shorties and silvers. We had a little tail wind. Thinking the shorties took the most and know they took the flounder.


One of those days you remember for a long time! Great pics.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Fantastic!!!! I catch most of mine within 40-50 yards as well(no reds tho for 3 years((()


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

nice work


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Nice. I fished there monday and tuesday. That point was loaded with Spanish and sharks.


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

Pretty work!


----------



## kraus (Jun 8, 2009)

narfpoit said:


> Nice. I fished there monday and tuesday. That point was loaded with Spanish and sharks.


We were throwing metal both Mon. and Tue. morning early. Don't suppose that was you that talked to us about 730a Tue. with a red shirt on and what appeared to be a hopkins with hair?


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Be there this coming weekend every other from here on out


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Good eating. Need to add an pup to the mix.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

kraus said:


> We were throwing metal both Mon. and Tue. morning early. Don't suppose that was you that talked to us about 730a Tue. with a red shirt on and what appeared to be a hopkins with hair?


Nope I was there the 15th and 16th and throwing spoons that I make.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

kraus your box is full


----------



## DrumBum (Apr 25, 2013)

Great day of catching right there


----------



## CurtisFlorida (Oct 4, 2014)

That's some great fishing there for a summer , and looks like it was a great time too. &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Looks like a lot of fun.


----------

